# [solved] stop blinking of the wlan led

## toralf

I'm really annoying by that led - how can I stop it at my ThinkPad ?Last edited by toralf on Fri Mar 05, 2010 6:19 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## ppurka

Turn off

```
CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS=y
```

----------

## toralf

Any chance to turn off only the blinking but let the led be on or off depending at the state of /net.wlan0 ?

----------

## ppurka

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Any chance to turn off only the blinking but let the led be on or off depending at the state of /net.wlan0 ?

 Not sure about that. You will probably have to sift through the kernel documentation (/usr/src/linux/Documentation) to find this out.

----------

## toralf

Thx.

I deselected CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS to get rid of this led at all.

----------

## toralf

Argh, with kernel v2.6.33-5070-g64ba992 it is back again and it seems that w/ this version it cannot be deselected, isn't it ?

----------

## Hypnos

Try the patch here:

http://bugzilla.intellinuxwireless.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1771

I'm surprised it's not mainlined already.

----------

## toralf

 *Hypnos wrote:*   

> Try the patch here:
> 
> http://bugzilla.intellinuxwireless.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1771
> 
> I'm surprised it's not mainlined already.

 well, I'm trying this now :

```
n22 ~ # modinfo iwlcore | grep led

parm:           led_mode:led mode: 0=blinking, 1=On(RF On)/Off(RF Off), (default 0)

```

----------

## Hypnos

Yeah, that's what the patch does -- looks like it's already in your sources.

----------

## albright

thanks for pointing this out - not blinking is nicer!

----------

